# auge



## tiger (22. April 2001)

ich mal wieder

ich willn auge für nen adler kopf aus metall erstellen fürn logo.den kopf hab ich aber das auge...
hab null ahnung wie ich das machen soll

danke
bis zum nächsten problem , tiger


----------



## oezer (23. April 2001)

schau mal bei Tom Joke rein... da hab ich ein Tut für ein Auge gesehen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

tom joke ist einer unserer mitglieder.
benutzt mal die suchfunktion bei den mitgliedern da hat er bestimmt eine URL, die hab ich momentan nicht im Kopf 

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Inoxx_QM (23. April 2001)

*Seine Seite...*

Hallo O3|Zer,

das kap ich jetzt nicht, du weißt die Seite nicht?!
Ihr linkt sie sogar unten...*lol*...


@ All

Also das Tut fürs Auge ist hier:
http://666-hellish.com/tutorial/photoshop/auge.htm

Die Seite:

http://666-hellish.com/

Have fun!
Cya


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (23. April 2001)

die url is unter dem photoshop links 


http://666-hellish.com/


----------



## Inoxx_QM (23. April 2001)

*Sagte ich ja!*

Hallo,

das habe ich ja gesagt...unten!  *lol*
Cya


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (23. April 2001)

zur sleben zeit gepostet rofl


----------



## oezer (23. April 2001)

sorry jungs 

aber mal ehrlich:

achtung jetzt wird es OT:
habt ihr eine Ahnung wieviele URLs ich mir merken muss in meinem Leben?
habt ihr eine Ahnung wieviel Passwörter ich besitzte?
habt ihr eine Ahnung wieviele D1/D2/Viag/E-plus nummer von Mädels mir merken muss?
habt ihr eine Ahnung was mich das an Speicherplatzt kostet?

 neee spass jungs.. ehrlich.. abundzu wird es mir zuviel.. merke mir halt nicht vieles.. aber wozu sind linklisten gut? das man halt au mal drauf gucke kann.. also nutzt es auch..

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (23. April 2001)

evet oezer evet


----------



## Inoxx_QM (23. April 2001)

*Schön*

Hallo,

schöne Rede! *lol*
Nene...schon klar...irren ist menschlich (oder hieß es "irren is o3|zer"?)!  *lol*

Aber mit den ganzen Passwörtern ist schon richtig...das nervt auch, über 50 Passwörter hab ich schon zusammen!
Das ist wirklich nicht mehr zumutbar!
Cya


----------



## GoodFella (23. April 2001)

*meinste sowas?*

http://www.pyawanegawa.00server.com/Skull.jpg
[Editiert von GoodFella am 24.04.2001 um 11:01]


----------



## Inoxx_QM (24. April 2001)

*Da is nix!*

Hallo,

was meinst du? Da ist gar nix!
Cya


----------



## GoodFella (24. April 2001)

*Danke Welt!*

Na gut, dann musste dir das eben so ansehen... 
Gestern hat's noch gefunzt!
Naja, leben is hart!


----------

